# the root of all evil



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

one day i felt like drawing a crazy cat type of thing, then to me it looked like it was greedy, so i drew some money to go with it...then from there just kinda added some stuff. i think it came out cool


----------



## GetPaidToDesign (May 23, 2013)

This is something I would giftwrap, and send to people who need to be less stingy.


----------

